# Chinook with Motueka



## Runny (18/7/14)

Hi all, planning on doing a black IPA, does anyone have any experience in using chinook and motueka together?

any help or suggestions would be appreciated,
Thanks,
Nathan.


----------



## tiprya (18/7/14)

No reason why it won't go well, both solid hops.

Chinook is big on grapefruit for me, Motueka is more fruity, I think they'd be a good mix.


----------



## Runny (22/7/14)

Yeah that's what i'm thinking... i've read chinook is big on grapefruit if used early in the boil, have you brewed with it and if so, when did you add it?


----------

